# مبادرة خاصة الى شباب المهندسين بمصر الغالية



## حسام الحو (31 مارس 2011)

اولا : تحية لكل شباب الثورة العظيمة والى كل شعب مصر العظيم .
ثانيا : ندعو الله عز وجل أن يرحم كل مات وأن يكتبهم جميعا من الشهداء ويدخلهم فسيح جناته .
ثالثا : نحتاج في الوقت الحالي الى الشرفاء والمخلصين بهذا البلد الجميل وما أكثرهم ان شاء الله ، نحتاج الى العمل المخلص..
أولا أن نشكر الله عز وجل ثم نرد الجميل لهولاء الشباب والى هذا الشعب العظيم ، ومن هذا الباب أتقدم بهذه المشاركة البسيطة وهى كالاتي :
ان شاء الله سأكون بأجازة بمصر خلال شهر يوليو القادم وأنا على استعداد لشرح كورس pmp وكورس cce بالكامل بأى مكان سواء مركز او معهد أو نقابة أو كلية بدون أى مقابل على أن تتولى جهة ما تنظيم هذه الكورسات وأماكن انعقادها على أن تكون الكورسات مجانا لشباب المهندسين وخصوصا القطاعات التى قد لا تستطيع تحمل تكلفة هذه الكورسات أو على الاقل تكون بثمن بسيط يغطي تكلفة مكان الكورس فقط ، وياريت تكون تحت مظلة هذا الملتقى الذى جمعنا على الخير .
بالقطع هذه المشاركة ليست من باب أنني خبيرا ومحاضرا عالميا لكن من باب الاجتهاد على الخير ورغبتي بعمل اى شيئ أخدم به شباب بلدى وان شاء الله لن تقل عن أى كورس خارجي باهظ الثمن ، لذلك من يستطيع تنظيم ذلك فليتواصل معى ذلك فأنا نفسي أقدم أى شيئ لو بسيط لشباب بلدى الجميل .
الحقيقة لا أعرف ما اذا كانت هذه المشاركة ستنجح أم لا لكنها محاولة لمشاركة فعلية لخدمة بلدنا الغالي بدلا من الجلوس والكلام فقط.
أرجو الخير والتوفيق لشباب مصر الجميل .


----------



## dinaelsaher (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على استعدادك على مساعدة الاخرين


----------



## ahmedafatah (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وفعلا هي دي الروح الجديدة اللى بنتمنى تسود كل الناس


----------



## adelhussien (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
سأفرغ نفسي في من 15 شهر 6 حتى أستفيد من هذا الكورس
وبارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك
عاشت مصر حرة وعاش شعبها العظيم


----------



## arch_mazen (31 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك

ليت الجميع مثلك

يجب ان نتعلم منك

مع اني لا استطيع ان اكون في مصر

الاانني اشد على يدك و أبارك فيك هذه الروح العالية وبمثلك تستطيع مصر ان تصبح دولة متقدمة وقوية


----------



## mos (31 مارس 2011)

أخى الكريم م حسام فليتقبل اله منك
أرى أن تفتخ موضوع جديد بأسم دورة pmp مجانية بالقاهرة


ولك الشكر


----------



## hesham.mb (11 أبريل 2011)

نرجو الاعلان المبكر عن مكانها ومعاده لاستطيع الحضور والاستفاده


----------



## حسام الحو (12 أبريل 2011)

خالص التقدير للجميع .
المطلوب توفير مكان ، فمن يتسطيع توفير مكان لانعقاد الكورس يتواصل معنا ، ومثل ما قلت قد يكون المكان : مركز كورسات أو نقابة أو كلية أو حتى نادي أى مكان محترم نستطيع فيه التعاون على توفير هذه الكورسات كمشاركة منا جميعا لابناء وطننا الغالي .
وجزى الله الجميع خيراً كثيرا ، وأنعم على بلدنا الامن والامان والحرية والعدل .


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (16 أبريل 2011)

ايه رأيك فى معامل كليه هندسة جامعه القاهره.....


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 أبريل 2011)

_الأخ العزيز حسام الحو .. نشكر لك مبادرتك الطيبة - وهذه دعوة للأفعال لا للأقوال - وقد تم رفع طلب للاشراف وخاصة السادة المشرفين المصريين الذين لهم خبرة في تنظيم مثل هذا الكورس لتقديم العون والمساعدة._
_وفي حالة وجود اي جديد في هذا الشأن سأعرضه في هذه المشاركة فورا._

_الأشراف_


----------



## Abo Fares (17 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله... بارك الله بجهودكم.. 

خالص تحياتي وتقديري..


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 أبريل 2011)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ما شاء الله... بارك الله بجهودكم..
> 
> خالص تحياتي وتقديري..


 

شكرا علي ردكم السريع اخي ابو الحلول ..ونطمع في التنظيم من احد السادة المشرفين او الاعضاء المصريين ...


----------



## Eng.ahmdsamir (17 أبريل 2011)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> شكرا علي ردكم السريع اخي ابو الحلول ..ونطمع في التنظيم من احد السادة المشرفين او الاعضاء المصريين ...


بالامكان ايجاد مكان بمدرجات او معامل كليه الهندسة جامعه القاهره فقط نريد بيانات الكورس عدد المحاضرات و مده كل محاضرة و على هذا الاساس يتم تنسيق المواعيد والامكان ....


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 أبريل 2011)

eng.ahmdsamir قال:


> بالامكان ايجاد مكان بمدرجات او معامل كليه الهندسة جامعه القاهره فقط نريد بيانات الكورس عدد المحاضرات و مده كل محاضرة و على هذا الاساس يتم تنسيق المواعيد والامكان ....


 

_الأخ العزيز حسام الحو... الكرة بملعبك...._

_وشكرا للأخ أحمد سمير_


----------



## shobedo (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير 
من الممكن ان يكون هناك مقابل بسيط لحجز مكان ونتمني تفعيل الموضوع بجد


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (19 أبريل 2011)

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك و في عمرك
أنا هنا اتحدث اليك بالنيابة عن جمعية تخطيط و ادارة المشروعات EPPMA
و هي جمعية مشهرة بحمد الله قبيل الثورة و لذا أرجو من منك التواصل معي من أجل التنسيق لعقد مجموعة محاضرات بخصوص الموضوعات التي يمكن ان تقدمها للمهندسين في مصر الحبيبة
أخوك محمود الطحاوي
[email protected]


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (19 أبريل 2011)

و أكيد سنقوم بالاعلان علي المنتدي علي مكان و توقيت انعقاد الكورسات علي المنتدي لعموم الفائدة
و بفضل الله يمكننا توفير اماكن للتدريب مجهزة بشكل جيد 
ارجو من سيادتكم التواصل عبر الميل للتنسيق و انا سأقوم بعمل موضوع تعريفي بالجمعية علي المنتدي لتجميع جهود المهندسين و الرقي بمستوي مهندس ادارة المشروعات المصري


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 أبريل 2011)

نشكر هذه الروح الطيبة المعطاءة
التي نلمسها في اخينا م حسام

و نتمنى نجاح انعقاد مثل تلك الدورات التي تؤهل شباب المهندسين
و التي ترفع القدرات و المهارات 
بما يخدم سوق العمل و نتائج الاعمال


و اشكر مشرفنا القدير عمر الفاروق الذي اعلمني عن ذلك الموضوع بقسم المشرفين
لكنني للاسف خارج مصر 
و لا ادري هل ساكون في مصر في هذا التوقيت ام لا 


و نشكر الاخ م محمود الطحاوي و كل اخ يساعد و يساهم في انجاح مثل تلك الاعمال
التي اعتبرها معطاءة من الدرجة الاولى 
و تصب في مصلحة امتنا العربية و الاسلامية اينما كانت


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 أبريل 2011)

_السادة الأخوة بالمنتدي ... اليوم أسعدني كثيرا ماجاء به من احداث. _

_فأولا": عرض أستاذنا الكريم محمود الطحاوي ... وأكرر أن الكرة الأن بملعب الأخ حسام للاتصال والتنسيق مع الأخ الكريم محمود الطحاوي علي الميل الخاص بسيادته، وبالنسبة للجمعية في انتظار مشاركة للتوضيح والشرح وبيان امكانية الاتصال بها._
_ثانيا" : مشاركة استاذي أشرف الكرم ، واتمني وجوده بمصر في فترة عقد هذه الدورة حتي نتشرف بلقائه الكريم، ونتمني عودة سيادتكم للمشاركة واثرائنا بعلمكم وجهدكم الكريم._


----------



## حسام الحو (19 أبريل 2011)

خالص الشكر والتقدير لكل الاخوة الافاضل وكل من تكرم بالمشاركة ويارب دائما بلدنا وشعبنا الغالي بخير وسلام .
اسف لتأخر الرد لكن الله يعين كل من يعمل في مجال الانشاء والمقاولات وخصوصا الشركات الخاصة.
أخص بالشكر المهندس / أحمد سمير وأتشرف بمعرفته ومبادرته الفورية وان شاء الله نرتب سويا مع المهندس الفاضل/ محمود الطحاوي حيث تواصلت معه على الايميل ونصل الى أفضل ترتيب لكورس pmp ان شاء الله تعالى ، وتكون تجربة ندعو الله أن يكتب لها النجاح ثم بعدها نقييم هذه التجربة ونرتب الى موضوعات اخرى ان شاء الله تعود بالفائدة على أخواننا المهندسين بمصر .
ايضا رسالة تقدير الى السادة المشرفين الكرام (م/ عمر الفاروق ) وتجاوبه الجميل معنا ، والمشاركة القيمة للمهندس/ اشرف الكرم والمهندس/ أبو الحلول .
تواصلت بالاميل مع الاخ الفاضل / محمود ، وان شاء الله نصل الى ترتيب جيد ، وندعو الله التوفيق والسداد.


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا للمهندس حسام علي مبادرتة الكريمة و تجاوبة معي بشكل سريع و جاري الترتيب مع سيادته بخصوص موضوع و ترتيبات المكان و المواعيد و سيتم الاعلان عنها قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 أبريل 2011)

_السلام عليكم سادتي الكرام..._
_والله لفخور بانتمائي لهذا الصرح الجميل الرائع الذي يضم مهندسي العرب ... ولا استحق اي شكر بل الشكر والعرفان لأخي حسام واستاذنا محمود والعزيز احمد سمير ..._
_واشكر استاذي ابو الحلول والزميل اشرف الكرم علي تشجيعه ..._
_وفي انتظار اعلان التفاصيل من المهندس حسام و المهندس محمود.. وبالتوفيق انشاء الله._


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (23 أبريل 2011)

thanks very much..


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (23 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا وياريت يا بشمهندس معلومات عن حضرتك اكتر و نتمنى تكتب لنا الميل وياريت اللى هينظم الدورة يبلغنا اول باول وشكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم م عمر الفاروق المعطاء
و قد يكون صعبا التواجد في تلك الفترة الزمنية
الا انني سانزل بعدها ان شاء الله الى مصر
و يشرفني الالتقاء بك هناك


و بارك الله في تلك الجهود التي
تقدمونها ابتغاء مرضاة الله
من اجل تطور و تقدم امتنا العربية الاسلامية
في اي من اوطانها المتعددة

و في انتظار اعلانكم عن تلك الدورة 
كي نسعد باستفادة زملائنا من عمل قام به مهندسو ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## himaelnady (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم م / حسام اولا بارك الله فيك واستعملك فيما يرضيه انا طالب بالفرقة الثانية جامعة الزقازيق اود ان نتتفع بعلمكم في هذا المجال انا استطيع ان اقوم بالتنسيق مع حضرتك وتوفير مكان بالجامعة بالاتفاق مع احدى الاسر بالكلية وانا عضو باحدى هذه الاسر وهذا بريدي الالكتروني [email protected]

وبارك الله فيك واخونا المهندس محمود الطحاوي وجميع القائمين على هذا الملتقى الأكثر من رائع والذي افادنا وامدنا بالكثير والكثير من المعلومات


----------



## magnum1272003 (25 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله سأحزن جدا إن فاتني هذا العمل


----------



## ابراهيم نصر (26 أبريل 2011)

*فلنفعل مبادرتك*

أخى حسام و الأخوة الكرام 

أحيكم على مبادراتكم و ممكن تدوا الدورات من غير متحتاجوا قاعات لأن لسه وصلنى خبر عن موقع يوفر قاعات المحاضرات مجانا أطلقه امس مجموعة مهندسيين مصريين وهو

www.aldarayn.com


كما سيمكنكم من تقديم المحاضرات و عمل الإخبارات للدارسين عن بعد وأنا كانوا دعونى لأحد تجاربهم وكانت ممتازة بتدخل vitrtual class room
وبتسمع وتشوف المحاضر وكمان بيكون فيه سبورة بيشرح عليها المحاضر وبروجيكتور للعروض وقالوا ان فيه كمان برامج لتسجيل حضور الطلبة ونتائج الأمتحانات تقدر تقول كده زى ماتكون جامعة online

بصراحة فكرة ممتازه الله يحفظ شباب مصر و كل شباب المسلمين


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (26 أبريل 2011)

ابراهيم نصر قال:


> أخى حسام و الأخوة الكرام
> 
> أحيكم على مبادراتكم و ممكن تدوا الدورات من غير متحتاجوا قاعات لأن لسه وصلنى خبر عن موقع يوفر قاعات المحاضرات مجانا أطلقه امس مجموعة مهندسيين مصريين وهو
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم أخي الكريم

جاري دراسة الفكرة بالفعل
شكرا علي الافكار الجميله


----------



## essa2000eg (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 

دائما هذ المنتدى المحترم مركز للتعاون

واننى لا استطيع سوى ان احاول المشاركة بشئ بسيط هو اننى استطيع تقديم محاضرة عن مبادئ الهندسة القيمية وتطبيقاتها وخاصة اننى اعتقد انها حاجة ملحة جدا بالنسبة لمصر فى الفترة الحالية وقد قمت بالتواصل مع الاخ محمود الطحاوى واتمنى ان نجد المزيد من الشباب المصرى المتميز الذى يتعاون ويشارك فى نهضة بلده


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (27 أبريل 2011)

يساعدنى كثير التعاون مع حضرتكم فى اى شئ و ذلك من خلال توفير الاماكن الالزام لاى محاضرة داخل المعهد الذى ادرس به و تقديم الخدمة للطلاب و المهندسين 

بشمهندس essa2000eg انا مع حضرتك فى اى شئ

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## semba_18 (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والدال على الخير كفاعله وارجو منك اخلاص النية لوجه الله تعالى وتقبل الله منك اللهم امين


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (30 أبريل 2011)

تحياتي لمصر و لأهلها و لمهندسيها
هذا ما تعودناه من المصريين
يا ليتنا نحن السعوديين نكون بنصف نشاطكم و تعاونكم
وفقكم الله


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (30 أبريل 2011)

نتمنى معرفة المكان والزمان ضرورى حتى نستفيد وممكن عقدة فى نادى المهندسين فى 6 اكتوبر امام جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا على المحور


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (30 أبريل 2011)

ممكن ايضا فى قاعة مسجد الحصرى فى 6 اكتوبر


----------



## essa2000eg (5 مايو 2011)

يا شباب [font=&quot]موضوع دراسات هندسة القيمة على المشروعات هام وعاجل اننا الان فى ظل الوضع الراهن فى امس الحاجة لكل جنيه [/font][font=&quot] فتخيل معى لو حجم المشاريع الجديدة 100 مليار واستطعنا توفير مبلغ 5% كحد ادنى يعنى 5 مليار جنيه[/font][font=&quot] يتم صرفه على مشروعات اخرى فى الميزانية الجديدة[/font][font=&quot]إن الهدف الرئيسي من هذه الدراسات هو تحسين [/font][font=&quot]‎[/font][font=&quot]الأنظمة الهندسية للمنشأ، والتخطيط والاستخدام الأمثل للموقع ، وطرح التوصيات الفنية التي تؤدى إلى رفع كفاءة وجودة الأنظمة الهندسية ، تحديد مناطق وسبل التوفير المحتملة في التكلفة مع تاكيد جودة المشروع بصورة عامة. إن تطبيق منهجية الهندسة القيمية على المشاريع فى مرحلة مبكرة عادة ما يؤدى إلى وفر يتراوح من 5% وتصل إلى 20% من تكلفة بناء المشروع ولا تستغرق الدراسة الواحدة اكثر من 30 يوم فقط ، انها ليست اختراع بل تطبق في امريكا منذ اكثر من 70 عام والخليج من اكثر من 25 عام لقد اشتركت بنفسى فى اكثر من 35 دراسه على مشاريع بالخليج ومنها على سبيل المثال مشروع واحد لشركة اعمار تحقق وفر قدرة اكتر من 20% من حجم المشروع ، نفسى اتمنى ان تستفيد مصر من هذه التقنية ونحن على اتم استعداد للتعاون في اى وقت وبدون تكاسل ارجو منكم المساعدة فى نشر هذا الامر جيدا لانه هام جدا وتخيل حجم الملايين التى سيتم توفيرها من مشروعات الدولة وشكرا.[/font]


----------



## محمد السواكنى (6 مايو 2011)

الف شكر على التعاون الطيب الجميل جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك لك فى صحتك واطال الله لك من العمر المديد فى خدمة الخير


----------



## eng.whitemoon (13 مايو 2011)

*ماشاء الله فكرة ممتازة جد*

ماشاء الله فكرة ممتازة جدا واقتراحات كلها رائعة بارك الله قي كل من سيساهم بهذه الفكره واتمني ان تكون قريبا حيز التنفيذ وساحاول ان احضر للاستفادة ان شاء الله


----------



## حسام الحو (6 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء
ان شاء سأكون متواجد بمصر اعتبارا من 2011/7/12 .
أرجو من الاخوة الافاضل من يتستطيع تنظيم دورة pmp ( فقط مكان مناسب لانعقاد الدورة وادوات واجهزة العرض ) يرجى التواصل معي لترتيب ذلك .
مع خالص التقدير للجميع .


----------

